# Outlook2003 Übermittlungsstatus



## Gerhard_Kuntz (24. August 2004)

Hi!
Mein Outlook 2003 erzählt mir immer er wäre beim Übermittlungsstatus von 50% und dann passiert nix mehr!
Kennt jemand dieses Phänomen und die Lösung dazu?
Im Moment wünsche ich mir mein altes 2000 zurück :-(


----------



## Alex Duschek (24. August 2004)

Kommt da keine Fehlermeldung?
Oder bleibt Outlook einfach hängen?

Weil bei mir dauert es zwar auch immer etwas bis die Mails reinkommen,aber dass gar nix mehr passiert,hatte ich noch nie.Meistens kommt dann eine Fehlermeldung dass er sich zum Beispiel nicht beim Pop3 Server anmelden konnte o.Ä.


----------



## Gerhard_Kuntz (24. August 2004)

*NIX passiert*

Nein, ich bekomme leider keine Fehlermeldung. Die Statusleiste gibt 50% an und das bleibt dann so....theoretisch, bis ich Berlikomm reich gemacht habe.


----------

